# Sunrise century



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone here riding in Clarksville Saturday?


----------



## wildwood (Mar 7, 2008)

Mark I'll be there. I think we met at Cherohala and English Mt. hope to meet up with you
and riding buddy again. Hopefully this one will be a little less painful for us non-climber types.

Jeff/Wildwood


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

wildwood said:


> Mark I'll be there. I think we met at Cherohala and English Mt. hope to meet up with you
> and riding buddy again. Hopefully this one will be a little less painful for us non-climber types.
> 
> Jeff/Wildwood


I think we did!! I'm still working on my friend right now, so I hope we can make it. This will a picnic compared to the other two we rode.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Jeff, Russell and I are coming and bringing another buddy. I hope we can get together and rip some flat miles off for a change!!


----------



## wildwood (Mar 7, 2008)

Mark, am bringing 2 other guys, we are going to try the pelton start @ 6:45 and see
how it goes. I am headed up tonight and going to camp . CU tomorrow.

Jeff/Wildwood


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Jeff, I don't think I could average the speed of the pelton for a 100 miles. They average 25 mph!! Anyway, we are leaving this afternoon and staying at the Red Roof Inn in Clarksville. Hope to see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

So, how did you guys make out in the pelton? I did a 4:36:13 with a 21.8 average.I was hoping to be under 4:30,but I was still pleased with my time. Russell started cramping up in the last 15 miles(he ran out of water and wouldn't stop for more)and was 10 minutes behind me.


----------



## humpty (Apr 12, 2009)

Finished 4:42 21.5 avg. My 2nd century, had a blast. Weather was fantastic as were the stops.


----------



## wildwood (Mar 7, 2008)

I dropped pretty quick from the pelton, and was in no-mans land with one other rider
for about 30 miles until the front regular group caught us. My friends stayed on longer, but
I caught them @ mile 75. We ended up with 4:48, we would have been faster to have
started with the main group of riders. It was fun trying to stay with the pelton, but was out
of my league. I burned alot of matches early in the ride. Hope to ride it much smarter and
faster next year. My goal this year was a time between 4:30 and 4:45, I did get worried that I wouldnt make the goal. Next year under 4:30


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

wildwood said:


> I dropped pretty quick from the pelton, and was in no-mans land with one other rider
> for about 30 miles until the front regular group caught us. My friends stayed on longer, but
> I caught them @ mile 75. We ended up with 4:41, we would have been faster to have
> started with the main group of riders. It was fun trying to stay with the pelton, but was out
> ...


What kind of speed was the pelton running? I've read where they average 25mph, so I assume they are running around 27-30mph?

Are you guys going to ride the fall century at Loudon?
http://www.smwbike.org/Events/eventsSMW.htm

Interested in coming up to our neck of the woods on the 26 for the Pink Ribbon century? It's alot like the Cherohalo, but all the main climbing is done by mile 70. It's the rollers that really hurt you after that.
http://www.tricitiesroadclub.org/


----------



## wildwood (Mar 7, 2008)

Low 30s while I was hanging on......
We are doing 6 Gap next, will look into the other ones.

http://www.cyclenorthgeorgia.com/


----------



## Brayne (Jul 17, 2009)

Bump - Anyone doing the Sunrise Century this year? Saturday, September 4, 2010

I'm committing to doing my 1st Imperial century and reading that these speeds are smokin.


----------

